# How much moss?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

How much s. moss should i use for a ten gallon? I'm getting a Heirodula membranacea ooth and want the lil guys to be comfy in the new abode that i will set up pretty soon. Want it just right! And how can i tell if the humidity is right w/o equip?


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually do half an inch or maybe a little less.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

has anyone ever tried vermiculite as a substate? I'm using it now, works pretty good although sometimes mantids catch the stuff alog with the food

cheers


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> I usually do half an inch or maybe a little less.


in a ten gallon tank Rick?


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

> > I usually do half an inch or maybe a little less.
> 
> 
> in a ten gallon tank Rick?


Yeah or whatever I am using. Also put plenty of fake plants or sticks or something in there too.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

When I do, I put a very thin layer. It makes changing it easier and less wasteful but humidity won't be as high.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

how can i regulate the temp in the tank? its always so damned hot down in my basement...gotta fig it out...probably 80's...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

that temperature seems ok. It's 80-90 degrees in my house.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2007)

Can I use green moss instead of sphagnum? Sphagnum is real difficult for me to find.


----------

